# chat telefonisch aktivieren



## bewusst (19. Jul 2007)

Hallo Forum!

Erstmal ein Hallo an die schreibenden Helfer dieses 
wirklich tollen Forums :wink: 

Muss für meinen Auftraggeber folgendes auf seine Homepage integrieren:
Ein Fragender ruft eine Mehrwertnummer an.
Bei meinem Auftraggeber läutet das Telefon, somit hat er den Hinweis
ein Chat wird verlangt und er gibt mit einem Button das Chat-Fenster auf seiner Homepage frei
wodurch es auch Sichtbar wird.

Mein Auftraggeber hat das Stummgeschaltene Telefon neben sich liegen, so hat er die
Kontrolle, der Anruf ist noch Aktiv oder eben nicht.
Wenn nicht wird das Chat-Fenster wieder mit einem Button deaktiviert uns soll nicht mehr 
auf der Homepage Sichtbar sein!

Wie kann ich dies in die Realität umsetzten, wenn nur wenige Java-Kenntnisse vorhanden sind!
Oder hat jemand eine bessere Idee bzgl. dem Ablauf wie Obenstehend?

Greets Otto

P.S. hier geht es um keinen Erotik-Chat sondern um Anonyme Symptom-Beschreibung 
und Hilfe


----------



## Wildcard (19. Jul 2007)

Zunächst musst du die Kommunikation mit der Telefonanlage herstellen. Ein Programm in einer beliebigen Sprache könnte sich beispielsweise mit einem Java Server über einen Port konnektieren und diesen über den Anruf informieren.
Das Applet muss sich dann mit dem gleichen Server konnectieren.


----------



## bewusst (19. Jul 2007)

Hallo Wildcard!

Ok, dies klingt sehr sehr aufwendig :? 
Ich könnte es wie folgt fertigen...

Wenn ein Anruf bei meinem Kunden eingeht, wird er einfach mit einem Button
das Chat Fenster Aktivieren.
Somit kann der Chat so lange stattfinden bis der Anrufer auflegt und mein Kunde
das Chat Fenster wieder beendet und es nicht mehr sichtbar auf der Page ist.

Verdammt eines habe ich doch übersehen!!

Der Chat sollte nur für die beiden im I-Net sichtbar sein!
Nun ja, vielleicht hast du dafür eine Lösung  

Greets Otto


----------



## HoaX (19. Jul 2007)

wie willst du überhaupt die zuordnung von telefonanruf zu chat hinbekommen?

mein vorschlag:

server-anwendung die die anrufe entgegennummt und deinem kunden signalisiert dass jemand anruft. dieser server macht dann eine ansage mit einer zufallszahl in endlosschleife. diese muss der anwendet in einem applet eingeben um in den chat zu gelangen. dann könnte man auchnoch den server mit dem chat des kunden koppeln und den chat automatisch beenden wenn der anrufer auflegt.


----------



## bewusst (20. Jul 2007)

Hallo Hoax!

Ist dein Vorschlag bei jeden Provider möglich oder benötigt dieser
spezielle Software?

Mein Provider bringt folgendes mit:

PHP 4 / PHP 5 Unterstützung unter anderem mit folgenden Features:
  	  	- GD Libary
  	  	- zLib 1.1.4
  	  	- ctype Functions
  	  	- xml
  	  	- PHP mail Funktion
  	  	- ImageMagick
  	  	- FreeType
	  	CGI / Perl Unterstützung
	  	Sendmail Unterstützung
	 	SSI Support
	  	24/7 FTP Login
	  	WebFTP - Webaktualisierung ohne Zusatzsoftware
	  	WAP Unterstützung
	  	Umfangreiche Onlinestatistik und Logfiles
	  	Eigene Fehlerseiten
	  	Passwortgeschützte Verzeichnisse

Datenbanken 		10 MySQL Datenbanken
		MySQL-Speicherplatz fair-use
		MySQL Administrations-Oberfläche

Websoftware inkl. 		Mambo - Content Management
		phpBB - Diskussionsforum
		osCommerce - Onlineshop
		Typo3 - Content Management
		Gallery - umfangreiches Fotoalbum
		Joomla! - Content Management
		Gästebuch
		WorldPress - Weblog System
		Serendipity - Weblog System
		DokuWiki


-------

Wie soll ich nun vorgehen?

Greets Otto


----------



## bewusst (21. Jul 2007)

Hallo!

Hab jetzt einige Zeit im I-Net geooglet bzgl. Pay-Chat oder Chat-Software. Ich glaube das
vernünftigste wird sein, wenn ich einen Anbieter nehme der an der Mehrwertnummer
mitverdient, dafür muss ich nur die dafür notwendige html seite bauen.

Also nochmals ein Dankeschön an euch  

Greets Otto


----------

